# whoops wrong subforum



## H3rmit (Oct 3, 2015)

Looks like I should have posted here instead of "considering divorce or separation" as we are committed to a trial separation starting soon. Not sure if I should ask the moderators to switch it or ask people here to look over there. Anyway, hi, I'm new here.


----------

